# Goat Safeguard for Dogs?



## cdrsoflebnon

I have Goat Safeguard (cause I own goats). I would like to worm my dog and I have been told that I can use my goat safeguard, except that no one around here knows the dosage. I have the 10% solution (100mg/mL). One person said 1 ml per 10 pounds. I have a 100 pound LGD; 10 ml sounds like a lot to me when my 100 pound goat only gets 2.3ml.
Anyone know the dosage?


----------



## Willowynd

Yes, you can use the goat safeguard (panacur). Canines have a different digestive system than ruminates, therefore they need 10 x the amount that a horse, cow or goat would need, etc. Note -you will need to use it 3 days in a row. The dosage for dogs is 22.7 mg/lb whereas goats, cows and horses is 2.3 mg/lb. So a 100 lb goat gets 2.3 ml and a 100 lb dog would get 23 ml. Personally, I have only used the 10 % horse paste...a tube that worms 1250 lbs of horse worms 125 lbs of dog. My bitches are about 55 lbs so I give them about half a tube per day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

cdrsoflebnon said:


> I have Goat Safeguard (cause I own goats). I would like to worm my dog and I have been told that I can use my goat safeguard, except that no one around here knows the dosage. I have the 10% solution (100mg/mL). *One person said 1 ml per 10 pounds. I have a 100 pound LGD; 10 ml sounds like a lot to me when my 100 pound goat only gets 2.3ml.*Anyone know the dosage?


Actually it takes more for a dog.

I've always heard it's 1 ML per 5 lbs

This info is for the 10% liquid suspension:




> The recommended dosage of this exact product and strength is 1 ml (which contains 100 mg active ingredient) per 5 lbs of Beagle bodyweight. For example, a 25 lb Beagle would receive 5 ml per day for a 3 day period (total 3-day treatment consists of 15 ml). With a 1000 ml bottle you have enough dewormer to treat a kennel full of Beagles on a bi-monthly treatment program for a very long time. For example, this one bottle of dewormer will treat sixty-six (66) Beagles ( avg. 25lb dogs) for a full three-day treatment.


http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/beaglehealth_canineintestinalworms.htm

I've used that dosage on all my dogs for years with no problems, and it kills tapeworms also


----------



## YodelDogs

I have just gone through this myself. I bought a huge tube of Safeguard horse and cattle dewormer paste. It is 10% fenbendazole (Panacur). I asked around and searched the internet and the most common dosage given was 1 mL/cc per 5 pounds for dogs and cats, given for 3 days in a row. At that dosage, I will be using close to a whole tube of this paste in 3 days to deworm 4 cats and 5 small dogs who have a total combined weight of 170 pounds. Now this tube is supposed to deworm 4,000 pounds of horses or cattle (given once) and yet the same amount will be deworming 510 pounds worth of dogs and cats over 3 days? I feel like I am seriously overdosing my animals. Are you folks sure this is the right dosage?


----------



## Willowynd

Yes, I am positive that panacur is given at the rate I listed above (10 x the dosage of a ruminant- horse, cow, goat)...check the sites of the people that make it and the vetmed sites. The reason as I stated is that the digestion in a ruminant is different than that of a carnivore.


----------



## GoldenMom

Willow is correct, dogs/cats get 10X the dose of ruminants and horses.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> the same amount will be deworming 510 pounds worth of dogs and cats over 3 days? I feel like I am seriously overdosing my animals. Are you folks sure this is the right dosage?


It's all due to their different digestive systems. It passes through cats and dogs much faster, plus it's also different parasites.

It's VERY hard to overdose anything with Safeguard. 
I find it MUCH easier to buy the liquid, so it can be dispensed with a normal syringe, rather than try to guess how much youve squeezed out of a tube, or from a syringe you cant see through


----------



## YodelDogs

Thanks, folks. I feel relieved now.


----------



## chewie

i'd like to get some of the liquid, but not seen that. where can i find that??


----------



## cdrsoflebnon

I get mine from Tractor Supply


----------

